# Best time to lollipop?



## Punk (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey all,

I realize it's a technique done in vegging, but my question is if there's an optimal time to do it in relation to flowering. i.e., should I remove the lower growth just before flowering, or a week or two? 

I was thinking of doing it a day or two before flowering, so that it doesn't start any new growth, any insight?


----------



## ManicOrganic86 (Aug 22, 2010)

I do it 5 days before 12/12 or 1 week into 12/12 dont want to stress them at keytimes.


----------



## weedfiend88 (Aug 22, 2010)

what is to lollypop? herd of plenty of topping techniques but never this


----------



## Punk (Aug 22, 2010)

ManicOrganic86 said:


> I do it 5 days before 12/12 or 1 week into 12/12 dont want to stress them at keytimes.


Thanks, ya I was pretty confident about doing it a few days prior.


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 23, 2010)

weedfiend88 said:


> what is to lollypop? herd of plenty of topping techniques but never this


basically cutting off any side branching on the bottom 1/3 of the plant. The theory is that is boosts growth in the main cola's and allows better air circulation for the plant.


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 23, 2010)

Punk said:


> Thanks, ya I was pretty confident about doing it a few days prior.


You want at least a week for the plant to recover. Not a few days.


----------



## fred flintstoned (Aug 24, 2010)

I do it about a week or so before the flip. As stated above, it allows them to recover a bit. I also come back and clean them up at about three weeks into flower, after the stretch stops. I don't necessarily take off more branches, just the small bud sites close to the main stalk. I get about the same weight as before I started doing it. The bag appeal has gone way up though, less buds but they're much larger.
Fred


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 27, 2010)

i've done it three weeks into flower with fantastic results!!!!


----------



## Punk (Sep 6, 2010)

Well there certainly seems to be some varying timeframes of this procedure. I did it two days before flowering and they're doing great.


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 6, 2010)

i would say this one may be strain dependant, as many things are.....doesnt seem to be any negative feed back tho


----------



## trichlone fiend (Sep 6, 2010)

...I like to lollipop during wk#'s 2-3.


----------



## Punk (Sep 7, 2010)

atomicronick said:


> i would say this one may be strain dependant, as many things are.....doesnt seem to be any negative feed back tho


Northern Lights in this case.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

or White widow 
View attachment 1142843View attachment 1142844View attachment 1142845


----------



## Strainmaster (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow look at that widow! Nice work on the topping!!!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Sep 7, 2010)

GHS Trainwreck, and Barney Farm, Blue Cheese, lollipop'd...


----------



## Punk (Sep 8, 2010)

nice grows fellas!


----------



## YungMef (Oct 6, 2010)

how beneficial is lollipopping ?


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 6, 2010)

Very. Was designed to work with the SOG method as you only harvest the top cola.


----------



## R1Farmer (Oct 7, 2010)

Nicely done trichlone fiend!! I take it to be successful in lollipopping is to not top the plant right? Just clip the side branches?


----------



## couchlock907 (Oct 7, 2010)

i take my cuttings during the first week of flowering at the first sight of hairs before adding open sesame dont think i every noticed stress ,plus i dont keep a mom so it is what it is!


----------



## jalis (Oct 7, 2010)

i usually lollipop two weeks into flower..... that way i know which are going to be the weaker ones that i can pull. great results this way... but hey i guess to each their own


----------



## SOGfarmer (Nov 10, 2010)

Lolipoping is not used much outside of the SOG method. It works well when trying to maximize grow space and plants per square foot and, in my experiences, produces one, very dank main top cola. Easy to harvest, easy to grow, and great to smoke not to mention who doesnt love a big bag full of big dank top colas. Although it can also be done on larger scales as you can see from Triclone. Lolipoping should be done anywhere from 2 weeks prior to 3 weeks into flowering. All based on preferences. I like to let them grow as much as I can before lolipoping around the 2nd week into flowering. This does not create any health problems for the plant since you should have a tight crowded canopy by this time and the bottom leaves will not be getting much light anyways.


----------



## KOZMAN (Nov 25, 2010)

I am about to do this to my raspberry kush 
plants 2 weeks into 12/12. I will let you know the results ppl


----------

